# Some of my Chacoan babies!!



## VARNYARD (Oct 19, 2007)

Here are some of my babies!!  




















[/img]


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 22, 2007)

Very beautiful indeed! I hope to be able to purchase some of these great Tegus by next spring/summer if you have any and of cours some of your Reds!


----------

